# stand advice needed please



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a metal stand for a 10 gallon tank 20" x 10" . I was wondering if I could put a board across the top that is 24x12 and put a 15 gallon tank on it. Do you think this is ok to do? 

Thanks


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

This was brought up a couple of months ago:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...d-support-fish-tank-bigger-than-stand-219450/

I don't think you'll have any problems as long as the metal stand is square and the board is level. I would go for a plywood board and painted to match your stand.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

ok thank you


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

If the metal stand is sound you should have no problem with hp10BII suggestion. If wanted it to look even better you could add molding to the plywood live edge as well.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VElderton said:


> If the metal stand is sound you should have no problem with hp10BII suggestion. If wanted it to look even better you could add molding to the plywood live edge as well.


Done this before and it works well, but make sure to use 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 13, 2021)

If the stand can carry the weight of your tank, and it is big enough that no part of the tank hangs over the edge, then yes you can use it.


----------

